# Prayers for my sweet pup



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

One of my Border Collies woke up having seizures this morning.  Baby is in critical condition at the hospital. Needing some prayers for my sweet boy.

He stays in a kennel at night, and gets let out in the mornings. I went to let him out, and instead of running wild like normal, he followed me around walking and a little whiny.

I thought he might have hurt his leg or something, so I laid him over and checked him. Couldn't find anything wrong at first, then saw a tiny little tick on his belly with a bright red target mark. As soon as I pulled it off he started seizing. It was so scary.

Once he stopped I tried to wet him down with the hose to cool him off. He stood back up and I carried him to the house to bathe him and look for any more ticks. Got him in the bath, and a few minutes later he started seizing again. Wrapped him up and took off to the vet, she was able to see him immediately.

She took some blood, and started him on an IV immediately. The blood test came back with a slightly elevated WBC count. And his eosinophil count was off. At first she didn't think it was the tick, but after searching through his thick coat we found 3 more tiny ticks on his neck. Even though he is on nexguard. 

She is keeping him until 4:30 today while he is resting on fluids. Hopefully he will wake up a little by then, and I will be able to go pick him up. If everything works out, she is going to let me bring him home so I can watch him 24/7. Will send home some antibiotics, and an injection incase he starts to seize again. If he isn't better by tomorrow, I will have to bring him back for more fluids. 

Pray that my baby will start feeling better, and I will have the chance to take him home and spoil him. When I left he couldn't stand or even lift his head, had his tongue hanging out and his eyes shut. I'm a terrified dog mama right now.  He just turned a year old two days ago.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope he recovers.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh no!! Praying he recovers quickly.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Poor little puppy. Hope he gets better ((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Broke my heart to leave him like that.  But she is going to have someone sit with him 24/7 just incase anything happens.

He went from being a little off, normal just walking slow. Then after I pulled that tick and he had that first seizure, he just plummeted. She says he is most likely just worn out from the seizing, so hopefully he can sleep it off and those fluids will wake him up a little. I hope we got them all off of him, but with all his fur they were so hard to find. We had 4 people checking him over and only found those few.

I am trying to think positively. So WHEN I bring him home, he will never be allowed to play in the woods again. His adventures are a thing of the past, he's going to be a yard dog now instead of being able to roam the property.

Thank y'all for the support.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

There is medication to repel ticks, fleas and lice. Does he have Lyme disease?


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

He is on monthly Nexguard, every 30 days, which takes care of ticks. That's what I have always used for mine along with heartguard.

I usually give it around the 20th of each month, so it is about time for his next pill. 

The Vet wants me to try a different pill that lasts for 3 months. I forget the name, I'll have to ask when I pick him up. I have a friend that tried it for her dog with flea allergies, but she said it doesn't work that long. So now I'm on the line about it.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

The red ring around the one I pulled off, that caused the first seizure made me think Lime or another tick causing illness. 

But when I told her he seized immediately after I pulled it off, and showed her the red mark, she still doubted his seizures were from the tick. First said pulling the tick off probably caused too much stress, that really set off his underlying sickness then, and made him seize. I made her stop and help me search him and after 20 mins of us looking we found the other few on his neck.

So now she agrees it was the tick. But hasn't said anything about how you treat something like that? IV is all he is on now, antibiotics later, and sending me home with something incase he seizes again tonight. 

My first thought is his blood is poisoned from a tick and he would need a transfusion. But she just put him on an IV. I guess she knows best, but now I'm looking into other cases where they say they need antivenom for the tick. And she didn't give him that either?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

When my sister got lyme's disease she first had a tiny tick on her arm and developed a large red spot around the bite. I'd ask the vet to test.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sad, I pray he will be OK. 
I love border collies.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Just called to check on him, they are keeping him over night.

He got up walked around and peed though after we left. They cleaned it up and was about to let him out of the kennel to walk around some, but decided against it. Good thing they didn't because a few minutes later he seized again.

He has had 4 seizures since we left him at 11, it's 4:00 now.

I'll be up all night worrying about him.

I asked when I left if the meds made him sleepy, or if he was really just feeling that bad. The vet said "no nothing I gave him should make him sleepy, he is just really feeling that bad"

I had my parents stop by to check on him an hour ago, the vet was out but the tech told them that the seizure meds will make him sleepy. Along with him just being tired from the seizures. So I am hoping the vet tech was right and it is partly due to the meds.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, poor baby, praying for him.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I am going to see if she will let me be the one to go stay at the clinic with him tonight. Its a small traveling clinic, so they only have a few people working. And I have assisted her with a few surgeries in the past few weeks when her assistant was out of town.

This is him before I left him at 11.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh poor baby. Even though iv'e never met him I'll probably be up a lot of the night thinking about him. My last dog was a Border Collie that looked just like him. I hope he gets better soon keep us updated if you can please


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I called and asked who was going to stay with him. She is going to bring him home with her.

Said it is still very serious, she thinks he might have eaten some type of poison or mushroom or something. Says his liver is really messed up.

He is in good hands, glad she cares enough to bring him home with her. But it isn't sounding too good.

At least with the tick theory we had something to go by, but now she is back to second guessing that. And thinks it could be something else wrong.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

https://healthypets.mercola.com/sit...2/pet-seizures-and-pet-dog-cat-food-diet.aspx


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

https://www.thespruce.com/what-causes-seizures-in-dogs-3384662


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

He died yall. She just called. My baby boy died.

Now we are breaking it to my little sister. I am just heart broken. It is going to kill her. They were attached at the hip


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

oh no! so so so sorry. Are you gong to get a neorpse done I think thats what its called


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh my goodness...I am so so sorry. I know your heart is just breaking.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

She says he started having them every 20 minutes. And not tiny little spasms, but about as bad as a seizure can get.

The first two I saw, was just awful to watch. Like a rabid animal. I was scared to even touch him. And I know it only got worse from there.

It just got worse and worse. His liver was in really bad shape. She thinks he got into some type of poison. But he was perfect last night, and his kennel is wood floors off the ground. Nothing he could have gotten into.

I don't know what else we could have done for him. I just hate that I didn't kiss him bye, I was so sure he would recover. I had no idea it would end like this.

I train border collies so I bought him as my own, I had big plans for him with herding and he was supposed to be my next up and coming stud dog. But I was off at college his first 8 months of life. So my sister has raised him. Rocks him on the porch like a baby before bed every night. He used to sit on her hip with his arms wrapped around her like a kid, and she would carry him to bed. My sister is 16, I thought she would fall apart. But she held it together and went back to her room. I know it is killing her, that's why it is hurting me so much. That is the only animal that has ever been hers, the only one she has been that attached to.

It is going to take a while to realize he isn't here anymore. I know I'm not even all that attactched to him, and I can't stop bawling. I can't even imagine how she feels right now.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

You shold do a tribute to him in the rainbow bridge section R.I.P little guy


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I cannot tell you how deeply grieved I am for you and your family. I am so sorry.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ohhhh. I am so sorry. I am weeping for you! (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I am so so sorry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am truly sorry.
He was a beautiful dog, who had caring and loving owners. I know how you feel when losing someone so special. It hurts for a very long time and we never forget them.


----------

